# Flowzone, sprayers plus 105ex or My4sons



## Cheesehead (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm leaning toward the flowzone cyclone 2 dual-pressure sprayer but the sprayers plus is the same price and has great reviews
The my4sons seems great and has a variable pressure adjustment. I've read great things about all of them.

I'll be using for Prodiamine apps, post emergent and a few nxt products.

Looking for a bit more advice before I pull the trigger

Thanks y'all


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

A good point that Pete w GCI brings up about the variable output pumps is that you introduce uncertainty into the equation by not knowing the exact psi, and your calibration can be thrown out of whack. I can see it useful as more of a household sprayer than for lawn/chemical accuracy.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have the M4S and have used it a few times. So far it seems like a decent sprayer, especially for the money. However, It does have a cheap feel to it which drives me nuts. If I were to do it again I probably go another route.


----------



## Cheesehead (Mar 31, 2019)

corneliani said:


> A good point that Pete w GCI brings up about the variable output pumps is that you introduce uncertainty into the equation by not knowing the exact psi, and your calibration can be thrown out of whack. I can see it useful as more of a household sprayer than for lawn/chemical accuracy.


That's a great point and one I never looked into much. I do agree 100 percent. I think this takes the my4sons out of the equation now.

So sprayers plus or flowzone cyclone series 2 is what it's looking like it's coming down to.


----------



## Cheesehead (Mar 31, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> I have the M4S and have used it a few times. So far it seems like a decent sprayer, especially for the money. However, It does have a cheap feel to it which drives me nuts. If I were to do it again I probably go another route.


From what I've read that's what I've taken out of it. Tommy Had some great videos out on the my4sons, that's what originally grabbed my attention


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The FlowZone wands use pressure washer nozzles. I prefer using 110° TeeJet nozzles that are designed for chemical applications. For that reason, of the two left in contention I would probably lean toward the Sprayers Plus 105Ex.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I bought the My4Sons M4 sprayer. I swapped out the hose and added my dfw_wand I built last year. It's been great so far! So far I sprayed prodiamine on my yard and my neighbor's yard. I'd have to agree that the wand and wand parts that came with it feel cheap. And it seams a little on the heavy side with the lead battery instead of a Lithium. If I didn't already have the upgraded wand, I would have bought the 105ex.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm also researching these, too. I like the pressure washer style handle for my hands. Flowzone sells a Quick-Connect to 110º TeeJet Nozzle Adapter.

I have the smaller Sprayers Plus unit and it has run great for a year now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SunnyBermuda said:


> ...Flowzone sells a Quick-Connect to 110º TeeJet Nozzle Adapter.


Wow, I did not know that. Looks like it is currently backordered, but here it is.

I definitely need to get one of those for my Monsoon.


----------



## Cheesehead (Mar 31, 2019)

Well I purchased the sprayers plus 105ex. Should be here tomorrow. Thanks for all the comments! I'll let everyone know my thoughts once I get to spraying! Here is to new beginnings! Cheers &#127867;


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> SunnyBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > ...Flowzone sells a Quick-Connect to 110º TeeJet Nozzle Adapter.
> ...


John, as someone that has used several different sprayers from different manufacturers, how do you like the "pressure washer" style pistol wand of the FlowZone versus the standard straight wands like those on the Chapin, etc...? I ask 'cause I'm pretty much down to choosing between the FlowZone Cyclone 2 Dual-Pressure and the Sprayers Plus 105Ex.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@JayGo I really prefer a regular sprayer wand. I feel like the pressure washer ones are bigger/heavier than they need to be - but I didn't start out using one of those.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@JayGo @Ware 
I'll add on to this thought that the PW handle does not line up with the ground the way the poly handles do. It just has a weird angle for me, due to having to grip it like a, well, like a pressure washer! :lol: And since the spray is shooting straight out of the wand it sprays out ahead if you at some random angle. I prefer my spray at close to 90-deg angle w the ground (spraying from top down, not ahead of you) as in my head I see a better spray coverage vs it dispersing every which way. 
The angled nozzle fitting that comes with the sprayer isn't a perfect fix either .. but all that being said I like this sprayer build over the poly Chapins, etc. it just feels good. If only the spraying angles were a little better out of the gate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

corneliani said:


> @JayGo @Ware
> I'll add on to this thought that the PW handle does not line up with the ground the way the poly handles do. It just has a weird angle for me, due to having to grip it like a, well, like a pressure washer! :lol: And since the spray is shooting straight out of the wand it sprays out ahead if you at some random angle. I prefer my spray at close to 90-deg angle w the ground (spraying from top down, not ahead of you) as in my head I see a better spray coverage vs it dispersing every which way.
> The angled nozzle fitting that comes with the sprayer isn't a perfect fix either .. but all that being said I like this sprayer build over the poly Chapins, etc. it just feels good. If only the spraying angles were a little better out of the gate.


Well said. The sprayer itself is very nice.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@corneliani, those are points worth sharing. Thanks.

Does the Fz come with their nozzle adapter in the box? Is that what you're referring to when you say "the angled nozzle fitting that comes with the sprayer isn't a perfect fix"? Just curious if that still didn't provide that traditoonal spray wand angle.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

JayGo said:


> @corneliani, those are points worth sharing. Thanks.
> 
> Does the Fz come with their nozzle adapter in the box? Is that what you're referring to when you say "the angled nozzle fitting that comes with the sprayer isn't a perfect fix"? Just curious if that still didn't provide that traditoonal spray wand angle.


That adapter is exactly what I'm referring to .. it's got a 45-deg angle on it and hence requires the wand to be held at 45-deg as well in order to spray at a 90-deg angle to the ground. All nice & dandy except that I find that keeping my arm extended at that angle can get tiresome, A traditional wand allows you to grip the handle and let your arms fall to the side, using your wrist to adjust nozzle/tip height. The PW style requires you to keep your while arm outward at that angle - or bent at an angle at the elbow. Not a deal breaker, just a bit inconvenient.

Here's some quick pics I just took to show this. Again, not a deal breaker, just something I'm noticing myself.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@corneliani, ahhh, got it, got it. Duh...how did I not visualize this before?

Do you have the Typhoon or the Cyclone? One of the BIGGEST reasons I've been looking at the FZ is because of the spray distance (good for spraying wasp nests on house eaves and even occasionally spraying trees). Curious how good the spray distance is. Thanks again, man.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I personally have the Strom, compliments of Pete @ GCI .. but from what I've gathered it's an exact clone of the cyclone, with some minor modifications (better straps, etc). The tank & guts are exactly the same.

As for which one to go with here are some specs worth noting:
The dual-speed Cyclone 2 has both 45 or 60 psi settings. This is about as high as you'd realistically want to go when spraying lawn products. 
The dual-speed Typhoon pumps at 70 or 115 psi. A bit high on my opinion. 
The Variable Pump version of these sprayers can adjust from 8-psi to 115, which is crazy awesome. The low end allows ultimate precision for things such as pesticide apps around baseboards, etc.... and the high end is perfect for trees or even "misting" for mosquito spraying (high psi + tight adjustable conde tip will do that). The only issue I have, and I don't know how these address this, is knowing the psi setting. If you calibrate your lawn apps for 1-gal/1000 at your set pace, how can you recreate that next time? Is there a number on the knob that will give you that reference point?? If not it's a guessing game. Hopefully someone else can clarify this, as from the other perspectives that variable typhoon is the ultimate machine.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@corneliani, totally agree on the variable option. Decided early on to stay away from that one. Plus, for my hobbyist needs, 45 and 60 psi will suffice.
I actually e-mailed Pete with: Are Strom and FZ the same thing? He said that they both come out of the exact same factory, but that the manufacturer told him that the Strom has "higher quality internals like the pump." 🤷🏽‍♂️

After a brief back and forth with someone at FZ, it seems that the Tornado is a viable option. Aside from the $80 price difference, the ONLY other difference between the Cyclone and the Tornado is the wand (pistol want and nozzles with the quick connects). The Tornado comes with the traditional spray wand with a nozzle that is TeeJet-ready. Everything else is the same. I forgot to ask about the straps.
I'm ready to be done with Hunt for a sprayer. 😐


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

JayGo said:


> I'm ready to be done with Hunt for a sprayer. 😐


I don't think you'll regret going with these guys. I've gone through 3 sprayers and this ones a keeper. Yeah there are always gonna be things we can split hairs on but we can tweak it as we go. But it's nice & compact & sturdy.. can't say that about some others.

Btw I just emailed FZ yesterday about my inlet filter that broke off while attempting to remove /clean it & they're sending me a replacement filter no questions asked. They offer the option to buy the entire filter assembly but I just needed the filter end, and I love that they're awesome like that. 👍


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

corneliani said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready to be done with Hunt for a sprayer. 😐
> ...


Since the wand and form factor are the only differences, I think the Tornado will fulfill my needs just fine. It would be cool to win one of the Stroms "GCI Pete" will be giving away soon. 🤞🏽...maybe even before the FlowZones are back in stock.

Thanks. Enjoy the weekend. 🍺


----------

